# Sorority Pics



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I put all the girls (except Phoebe who's sick :-() in my 10 gallon sorority on Saturday. They did pretty good. Everyone has some bites out of them but for the most part everyone is happy now. 
In the tank currently I have:
Jaffa (VT).. she's the alpha
Ada(SD)
Foxy(SD)...who is second in command
Nancy(HM)
Aurora(VT).. who is on the very bottom. Poor girl got pretty torn up but she's being left alone now and should heal up fine.

Since everyone has some bites on them I'm doing two weekly water changes and adding salt to the tank. Normally for this tank I would only do one change a week. I'm hoping this, paired with garlic soaked and frozen foods will help them heal up in no time. Once Phoebe gets better and Drucilla arrives they'll be going in as well.

I had to put a few plastic and silk plants in there because I need some more tall plants but I'm a little broke right now.
Pictures!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pics!!! Glad it is going pretty good.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Your tank looks great and I just love the contrasts in colors for your girls. So pretty!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks!

Wow, the flash REALLY shows off the water spots.

I forgot to say who was who.

Jaffa is the the VT with the butterfly pattern. With flash she has the teal/light blue fins and light body.
Ada is the light body SD with black/clear fins.
Foxy is the Red cambodian SD
Nancy is the blue/red multicolor HM
Aurora is the grizzle multicolor with the really tattered fins.


----------



## junosama (Jun 25, 2010)

Great tank I love the driftwood and you have a nice assortment of different colors bettas.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

LOVE the turquoise one. gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Everyone is gorgeous! Love Ada...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

They're all so gorgeous! Sororities are so fun to watch.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is awesome! I always wanted to do a sorority with my 10 gallon tank, but I decided against it in case it didn't work out. Yours is awesome though! I wish I could have your tank!!! I'm so jealous. 

Haha, sorry. ^ It looks great!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice tank!

Which one is Jaffa and which one is Aurora?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaffa is the one with the light body and teal blue fins, with flash. Normally her fins look white with a butterfly pattern. She's the light colored fish in the 5th picture

Aurora is the grizzle multicolor that looks turquoise with the light head. She's the one with the most fin damage. She's the blueish fish in the second picture.

I love watching them. I can't wait until I can get more plants in the tank, eventually its going to look really really good.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Love your tank set up and the girls all are lovely!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're gorgeous. I love the colors too and the tank looks fantastic!


----------

